# Logic 10.6.3 Update!



## khollister (Jul 13, 2021)

Note the 2 items in red!​New in Logic Pro 10.6.3​New Features/Enhancements

The Plug-in Manager now offers a way to reset Audio Unit caches and perform a rescan of all installed Audio Unit plug-ins.
Stability/Reliability

Fixes an issue where Logic Pro might unexpectedly quit when loading projects with plug-ins that use PACE/iLok copy protection.
Resolves an issue where Logic Pro quits unexpectedly when Option-dragging a marquee selection within a folder.
Sampler/Quick Sampler

Key label sets can now be saved in Sampler.
Mixer

Resolves delay compensation issues for plug-ins that require look-ahead, and for busses containing plug-ins that are side-chained to tracks.
Duplicated tracks based on tracks that have a user-defined default patch loaded are now named correctly.
Audio tracks created by bouncing software instrument tracks in place are now named correctly.
ARA

ARA edits are now properly retained for saved projects containing muted ARA regions.
Editing

Fixes an issue where changing Smart Quantize parameters could reset prior edits to note velocities.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 13, 2021)

khollister said:


> Note the 2 items in red!​New in Logic Pro 10.6.3​New Features/Enhancements
> 
> The Plug-in Manager now offers a way to reset Audio Unit caches and perform a rescan of all installed Audio Unit plug-ins.
> Stability/Reliability
> ...


The delay compensation one is HUGE, the AU scan option's a pretty awesome perk as well. 

Thanks for posting this :D

(Looks like they didn't nuke 10.15 support yet either for those concerned they might have)


----------



## Kent (Jul 13, 2021)

Resolves delay compensation issues for plug-ins that require look-ahead, and for busses containing plug-ins that are side-chained to tracks.

Is this finally it??


----------



## khollister (Jul 13, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Resolves delay compensation issues for plug-ins that require look-ahead, and for busses containing plug-ins that are side-chained to tracks.
> 
> Is this finally it??


Someone over on LogicProHelp thinks so - no details though


----------



## davidson (Jul 13, 2021)

What were the delay compensation issues?


----------



## khollister (Jul 13, 2021)

davidson said:


> What were the delay compensation issues?











Serious old bug (Broken PDC) completely ignored by the Apple Logic X programmers! - Gearspace.com


After stumbling on to this problem myself I've found out this bug has been in there for 2 years!!! Apple completely ignored all the reports by it's users and update after update didn't fix this. not fixed in 10.4.8 , c'mon apple! If you have nothing to do



gearspace.com


----------



## Ozinga (Jul 13, 2021)

khollister said:


> Someone over on LogicProHelp thinks so - no details though


That's me 
I had a project with late playing bass track due to side chain issues and it is fine now with 10.6.3
I also created the test project and no problems there either.


----------



## Bear Market (Jul 14, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> That's me
> I had a project with late playing bass track due to side chain issues and it is fine now with 10.6.3
> I also created the test project and no problems there either.


Praise Jeebus!


----------



## IFM (Jul 15, 2021)

Now if they could just fix the sluggish graphics on large templates and flaky EUCON support


----------



## Kent (Jul 15, 2021)

IFM said:


> Now if they count just fix the sluggish graphics on large templates and flaky EUCON support


define 'sluggish'—the only times I've seen what _I_ would define sluggish on large templates was when there was a bad prefs file... or a EUCON attached, now that I think about it.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 17, 2021)

Curious what sluggish issues you're having @IFM. My orchestral template is several hundred tracks (with reverbs & FX) and I've not noticed any particular sluggishness.


----------



## alanpositive (Jul 17, 2021)

finally moog model 15 started working normally, to be honest, the moog update in the app store was at the same time, but the problem of cracking when rendering was solved


----------



## luke_7 (Jul 17, 2021)

I saw someone mentioned about new update 10.6.3 and problems with U-he plugins. Can you guys confirm that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IFM (Jul 17, 2021)

kmaster said:


> define 'sluggish'—the only times I've seen what _I_ would define sluggish on large templates was when there was a bad prefs file... or a EUCON attached, now that I think about it.


It has been reported in other threads but the basic version is...large template (even all disabled), make a new object, try dragging it around and it lags behind by about 500 milliseconds. It is consistent. 

This morning I trashed prefs and also removed ENCON and the result was the same. It's so bad it's one of the reasons I switched to Cubase full time. Small projects it is fine.

This "could" be a Big Sur thing as it was far more noticeable when that change happened.
Mac Pro 6,1 12 Core with 64gb of RAM.


----------



## Kent (Jul 17, 2021)

IFM said:


> It has been reported in other threads but the basic version is...large template (even all disabled), make a new object, try dragging it around and it lags behind by about 500 milliseconds. It is consistent.
> 
> This morning I trashed prefs and also removed ENCON and the result was the same. It's so bad it's one of the reasons I switched to Cubase full time. Small projects it is fine.
> 
> ...


Interesting, it might be a Big Sur thing, then; I’d have no way of knowing. I have what I would consider a huge template and experience zero slowdown on Catalina. 😕


----------



## anp27 (Jul 17, 2021)

luke_7 said:


> I saw someone mentioned about new update 10.6.3 and problems with U-he plugins. Can you guys confirm that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No problems here. I'm on Logic 10.6.3 and Catalina (latest). Just tested Zebra 2 and Zebra HZ, no problems.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jul 17, 2021)

IFM said:


> It has been reported in other threads but the basic version is...large template (even all disabled), make a new object, try dragging it around and it lags behind by about 500 milliseconds. It is consistent.
> 
> This morning I trashed prefs and also removed ENCON and the result was the same. It's so bad it's one of the reasons I switched to Cubase full time. Small projects it is fine.
> 
> ...


Not Big Sur as the same is happening here on Catalina. I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.

By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 17, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.
> 
> By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


aha.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 17, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Not Big Sur as the same is happening here on Catalina. I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.
> 
> By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


Good for you. So this means that everybody else should abandon Logic and Macs as well, because you had problems with it?


----------



## Karmand (Jul 17, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Not Big Sur as the same is happening here on Catalina. I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.
> 
> By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


Yea, I agree with others; wrong move to advise that but it makes for good reading. I thought the peecee wars were over. A computer is like a hammer. A tool.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jul 18, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Good for you. So this means that everybody else should abandon Logic and Macs as well, because you had problems with it?


No, in fact, they get abandoned because all faculty (working in production) is facing serious issues with Macs. We also work a lot in VR360 and the lack for software support and cpu power has made things really difficult. As mentioned, Apple has forced professionals out of their video offerings (FCPX anyone?), which has prompted people to move to the Adobe ecosystem, which generally performs better under Windows.

Also, I don't force people out of the Mac or Logic ecosystem. If a student feels most comfortable working with these, then so shall be it. Believe me, I'd rather preferred to stay with Logic too (been using it since age 13!), if I had not encountered a sleuth of issues over the past three years. I'm even keeping my systems so I can advise students in the future, should any questions arise (especially useful during the current situation with remote teaching). But when students come to ask what system they should get, our recommendation is to stay away from Apple for now.

Look, there is no war here, just a decision we made in the best interest for everyone. This was a democratic vote and, in fact, I know that the same kind of decision-making is right now in process at numerous institutions (incl. a few very prestigious production houses whom I worked at and recorded with in the past - one London-based recording site we all like to play in samples). That alone should give Apple something to think about.

I continue using Apple products (love the iPad, iPhone, even AppleTV, heck). But for our professional demands their products currently don't cut it, sadly. Perhaps (hopefully) that's going to change in the future, but for now that's what it is. No hard feelings; just business.

And now back to topic. Let's hope that whatever comes after 10.6.3 will bring some real improvements (YMMV).


----------



## IFM (Jul 18, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Not Big Sur as the same is happening here on Catalina. I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.
> 
> By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


Well I would never go PC that's even worse. I now have two AS macs in the house (non music) and they are screaming fast. 

I just figured out that dragging objects where there are a lot of tracks visible on screen is when it happens. If I collapse all the folders but one it is a quick as when I have a blank slate. The more folders I open the worse it gets and the slower they open.

EDIT: 
Just loaded LP on a brand new M1 iMac 16gb Ram. Created 800 empty instrument tracks and although faster, it exhibits the exact same issue, just less annoying so I'm guessing people are just used to it. By hiding a large portion of the tracks it was smooth as butter so this is an LP issue on any machine, not Apple trying to get you to buy the latest and greatest.


----------



## nightjar (Jul 18, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Not Big Sur as the same is happening here on Catalina. I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.
> 
> By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


What is sad is the huge mistake you are making and how it will affect your students


----------



## Haakond (Jul 18, 2021)

I am having some troubles after the new update. My Mac just suddenly shuts down and then restarts. Has happened three times in 3 hours. Not doing any heavy work in Logic either.
Anybody else with the same problem?


----------



## anp27 (Jul 18, 2021)

Haakond said:


> I am having some troubles after the new update. My Mac just suddenly shuts down and then restarts. Has happened three times in 3 hours. Not doing any heavy work in Logic either.
> Anybody else with the same problem?


Nope, haven't seen anything like that. Catalina 10.15.7 with Logic 10.6.3 here.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 18, 2021)

IFM said:


> Well I would never go PC that's even worse. I now have two AS macs in the house (non music) and they are screaming fast.
> 
> I just figured out that dragging objects where there are a lot of tracks visible on screen is when it happens. If I collapse all the folders but one it is a quick as when I have a blank slate. The more folders I open the worse it gets and the slower they open.
> 
> ...



What do you mean when you say "objects"? Normally that's a term used for an environment "object"


----------



## blinkofani (Jul 18, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> What do you mean when you say "objects"? Normally that's a term used for an environment "object"


Everything’s an object in Logic, a midi note, a region, etc…


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 18, 2021)

blinkofani said:


> Everything’s an object in Logic, a midi note, a region, etc…


Yes, but I’m trying to figure out your issue. I don’t get any sort of dragging or anything wrong. So I thought you might be talking specifically about the environment window


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 18, 2021)

I haven't been having any problems with 10.6.3 yet, but I have read some sporadic reports from people having some GUI issues now... Google around. If I start having problems with it, I will roll back to 10.6.1. So far, so good though... But I've also been distracted lately by DP11 rollout.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 18, 2021)

blinkofani said:


> Everything’s an object in Logic, a midi note, a region, etc…


Yeah but the environment is unique to Logic, and literally has specific devices called "Objects". _Transformer Object_, _Instrument Object_, etc are specific things unique to Logic as a DAW... (The nomenclature's confusing no doubt, but you can thank Apple for that...)



https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/move-and-copy-objects-lgcpb1b05ab4/10.6.2/mac/10.15.7


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 18, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Not Big Sur as the same is happening here on Catalina. I rather come to believe that Apple intentionally slows down the Mac Pro 6,1; trying to force people buying their overpriced relict 2019 Mac Pro. Though, before I do that, I’ll switch to a PC for good. Cubase is more pleasing anyway. If Apple wants a second FCPX fiasco, so be it.
> 
> By now, I advise my students against Logic Pro and Macs. Sad it had to come to this point … oh, and we are currently in process of removing all Macs from our labs.


You advise against Logic and Macs because of a problem with Eucon? Something I imagine about 0.001% of all Logic users want/need?

I actually had a few Eucons some years ago myself. But realized that they didn't speed up my wordflow, even when doing audio mixing - which accounts for 1% of what I am doing. When working with MIDI I really don't think they make sense.

It is unfortunate that they cause GUI lag of course, but I just think that's a very limited use case so it won't affect many.


----------



## davidson (Jul 19, 2021)

Haakond said:


> I am having some troubles after the new update. My Mac just suddenly shuts down and then restarts. Has happened three times in 3 hours. Not doing any heavy work in Logic either.
> Anybody else with the same problem?


Yep, computer restarts several times a day here, not logic related. I'm using a 2013 mac pro with catalina. Is that what you're running? I'm thinking its an issue with the graphics card.

What do your reports say is the issue? WindowServer by any chance?

Either way, I've got an m1 mini arriving today which should hopefully buy me some time until m2.


----------



## Haakond (Jul 19, 2021)

anp27 said:


> Nope, haven't seen anything like that. Catalina 10.15.7 with Logic 10.6.3 here.


Hmm. Running Big Sur here, but I only started getting the problems after the Logic update.



davidson said:


> Yep, computer restarts several times a day here, not logic related. I'm using a 2013 mac pro with catalina. Is that what you're running? I'm thinking its an issue with the graphics card.
> 
> What do your reports say is the issue? WindowServer by any chance?
> 
> Either way, I've got an m1 mini arriving today which should hopefully buy me some time until m2.


Ah, I am using a 2015 model. Maybe our machines are getting _old. _ Not sure why the graphics card are causing this, if that is the case. I just picked the cheapest one, since I don’t need anything fancy there. 
The thing is that I don’t get any reports. It just shuts down, and then starts up like nothing has happened.

Saving up money for the M myself. Don’t plan to buy M1, but I will eventually upgrade at one point, and figured I could just start saving already


----------



## Kent (Jul 19, 2021)

davidson said:


> Yep, computer restarts several times a day here, not logic related. I'm using a 2013 mac pro with catalina. Is that what you're running? I'm thinking its an issue with the graphics card.
> 
> What do your reports say is the issue? WindowServer by any chance?
> 
> Either way, I've got an m1 mini arriving today which should hopefully buy me some time until m2.


Do you have third party RAM by any chance?


----------



## Kent (Jul 19, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Hmm. Running Big Sur here, but I only started getting the problems after the Logic update.
> 
> 
> Ah, I am using a 2015 model. Maybe our machines are getting _old. _ Not sure why the graphics card are causing this, if that is the case. I just picked the cheapest one, since I don’t need anything fancy there.
> ...


Have you checked your Console logs, too?


----------



## davidson (Jul 19, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Do you have third party RAM by any chance?


I do. Does it sound like a ram issue to you? I've always had frequent graphical glitches which are even worse when running into a 4k display so I figured that to be the weak link. I've uninstalled and tested all my software and connected devices to eliminate dodgy code or connections and I'm confident nothing third-party causes the issues.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 19, 2021)

nightjar said:


> What is sad is the huge mistake you are making and how it will affect your students


Seems rather subjective...

I am sure this lecturer has considered a number of the angles and approaches to the best overall decision for his students.

As someone who works as an IT Manager, I know the hard decisions that need to made on choosing equipment for our Charity's staff. Sometimes the most favoured option is not the best choice all-round.

I am assuming you are a home-based composer, or sole one. So judging decisions made for a group of people with a set purpose, like education seems unwise.

I personally, also use Cubase and have Pro Tools as well. The effective tools are not always the preferred ones.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jul 19, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> You advise against Logic and Macs because of a problem with Eucon? Something I imagine about 0.001% of all Logic users want/need?
> 
> I actually had a few Eucons some years ago myself. But realized that they didn't speed up my wordflow, even when doing audio mixing - which accounts for 1% of what I am doing. When working with MIDI I really don't think they make sense.
> 
> It is unfortunate that they cause GUI lag of course, but I just think that's a very limited use case so it won't affect many.


I suggest that you read my posts again. No EUCON in use here and has never been part of my problem description. Not sure where you got that from. Reading really helps … not to be condescending … it happens … btw, you were/are one of my great heroes. When I was a young teenager I had been totally in love with your mock-ups for VSL. That was mindblowing stuff!

As for the others who cannot understand our stance on the issue: Fine; happy if Logic works for you. Really; if you could serve me your secret sauce, I’d gladly accept it. For us, it’s a different setting. At the level we are hired, we have an obligation to prepare students for the best tools out there. And there’s been an unanimous vote about Logic not belonging to that group for now. My vote wouldn’t have changed much about that (but was against Logic and Macs anyway). It’s like teaching advanced contemporary composition on MUSEscore; it can be done but it’s not particularly great when compared to Sibelius or Dorico.

Honestly, I find it kind of entertaining how close to the heart some of you are taking this whole issue. To each their own; if students want to work on Macs then fine. But at the department they will have to deal with PCs from now on. Other than eight machines, we removed all the Macs. No regrets at all. The End.


----------



## Kent (Jul 19, 2021)

davidson said:


> I do. Does it sound like a ram issue to you? I've always had frequent graphical glitches which are even worse when running into a 4k display so I figured that to be the weak link. I've uninstalled and tested all my software and connected devices to eliminate dodgy code or connections and I'm confident nothing third-party causes the issues.


I had fairly similar issues with OWC RAM in the past, and switching to another brand worked for me.

I don’t know enough about your situation to recommend the same, but at least we can say that there is a chance that it plays into it all.

what does your Console logging show?


----------



## Kent (Jul 19, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> I suggest that you read my posts again. No EUCON in use here and has never been part of my problem description. Not sure where you got that from. Reading really helps … not to be condescending … it happens … btw, you were/are one of my great heroes. When I was a young teenager I had been totally in love with your mock-ups for VSL. That was mindblowing stuff!
> 
> As for the others who cannot understand our stance on the issue: Fine; happy if Logic works for you. Really; if you could serve me your secret sauce, I’d gladly accept it. For us, it’s a different setting. At the level we are hired, we have an obligation to prepare students for the best tools out there. And there’s been an unanimous vote about Logic not belonging to that group for now. My vote wouldn’t have changed much about that (but was against Logic and Macs anyway). It’s like teaching advanced contemporary composition on MUSEscore; it can be done but it’s not particularly great when compared to Sibelius or Dorico.
> 
> Honestly, I find it kind of entertaining how close to the heart some of you are taking this whole issue. To each their own; if students want to work on Macs then fine. But at the department they will have to deal with PCs from now on. Other than eight machines, we removed all the Macs. No regrets at all. The End.


No comments on your responsibilities and conclusions, which I’m sure are well-considered, but I do have a question re: the ‘unanimous vote about Logic not belonging to that group [of “best tools”]’: what defines a ‘best tool’?


----------



## anp27 (Jul 19, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Maybe our machines are getting _old. _


I don't think it's that. I'm using a 2021 Mac mini, my machine is even older than yours.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> No, in fact, they get abandoned because all faculty (working in production) is facing serious issues with Macs. We also work a lot in VR360 and the lack for software support and cpu power has made things really difficult. As mentioned, Apple has forced professionals out of their video offerings (FCPX anyone?), which has prompted people to move to the Adobe ecosystem, which generally performs better under Windows.


I have a grumble too, but "facing serious issues with Macs" seems a little OTT. Yes, FCP was a fiasco - I'm guessing some egomaniac executive is responsible for that, because big companies tend to have some of those - and frankly I have less personal interest in VR360 than I know about it, which is saying something. (Maybe I'll change my mind when there's a reason to care, but I don't want to put on a helmet to play games. Nor do I want to play them without a helmet.)

Still, every version of Logic except the last two, which require Catalina, runs beautifully on my 12-year-old upgraded 5,1 Mac Pro. My only gripe is that Apple doesn't have a credible Apple Silicon Mac yet, and I'm not putting Catalina on my machine to break everything that's 32-bit (plus you have to phaff with OpenCore Xtreme Gaming™ bullshit).

So while I'm annoyed about that, advising students to stay away from Macs... I wouldn't go quite that far.


----------



## nightjar (Jul 20, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Seems rather subjective...
> 
> I am sure this lecturer has considered a number of the angles and approaches to the best overall decision for his students.
> 
> ...


You presume incorrectly about my perspective on this situation. I have extensive professional experience in curriculum development for music production. Moving away from Apple at this time shows a severe lack of foresight. Apple is on the verge of a newly regained prominence in media production.


----------



## IFM (Jul 20, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Yes, but I’m trying to figure out your issue. I don’t get any sort of dragging or anything wrong. So I thought you might be talking specifically about the environment window


Well whatever you want to call it. A part, object, etc. The more tracks on screen the slower it gets when you move that part around the arrange window.


----------



## luke_7 (Jul 21, 2021)

anp27 said:


> No problems here. I'm on Logic 10.6.3 and Catalina (latest). Just tested Zebra 2 and Zebra HZ, no problems.


Thank you so much!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 21, 2021)

luke_7 said:


> Thank you so much!


All good here on Big Sur too.


----------

